# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool V1.42.1 HOT Update MTK 65XX/67XX Customize Flashing & MTK Repair Imei Improve

## mohamed73

*CS-Tool V1.42.1* Added MTK Customize Flashing [Silimar as FlashTool] & MTK 67XX Repair Imei Improved New Decrypt  !!   *MTK Customize Flashing* for eMMC Flashing *Supported Phones*  with MT6571, MT6572, MT6575, MT6577, MT6582, MT6583, MT6589, MT6592,  MT6595, MT6732, MT6752, MT6535,MT6735m, MT6753, MT6795, MT8735m eMMC  Phones Only 
- Select/unselect files and Flashing
- Skip Preloader File
- Flash Only userdata & cache file 
- Double click and select the file 
- TWRPrecovery Double click recovery & select TWRPrecovery file  *MTK Repair Imei* new Decrypt Method for eMMC Phones
Supported Phones with MT6571, MT6572, MT6575, MT6577, MT6582, MT6583,  MT6589, MT6592, MT6595, MT6732, MT6752, MT6535,MT6735m, MT6753, MT6795,  MT8735m eMMC Phones Only 
- Android Bootmode Method 
Other Know bugs Fixed   *Special Thanks* to Gulka, Raza400, mosu12, nongmobile   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Some Tested Video By Gulka   *Micromax A093*    *Micromax Q392* android v5.1 write user data and cache      *Micromax A093* write only the modified TWRPrecovery      *
Another Hot Updates On the way *    *More Interesting Pre News*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Best Regards *Umesh_arora*

----------


## mohamed73

Some Tested Video By Gulka   *Micromax A093*   *Micromax Q392* android v5.1 write user data and cache      *Micromax A093* write only the modified TWRPrecovery

----------


## neo2003

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## nedire

merci pour ça

----------

